# Bon ben j'ai quasiment



## macabee (18 Juillet 2014)

abandonné OSX pour Linux elementaryOS  et Windaube 7 sur un vieux HP Probook 6540 b d'occasion , et je m'en porte très bien !
Comme quoi on se passe très de mac , comme disait Julie la Rousse ...  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h02 ----------

très Bien de mac


----------



## bompi (18 Juillet 2014)

Hé bien, nous sommes ravis pour toi !


----------



## macabee (19 Juillet 2014)

By the way , avez-vous l'expérience de linux sur un imac tournesol , j'en ai un qui prend la poussière ...


----------



## bompi (19 Juillet 2014)

Non. Tout ce que je sais est qu'il faut prendre des distributions PPC, genre Yellow Dog Linux (connue pour fonctionner, apparemment, toujours sur des G4 comme le tournesol, _cf._ ici).

[post tapé sur mon MBA sous Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ]


----------



## macabee (21 Juillet 2014)

ou MX-14 ne peut-elle fonctionner sur un mac ppc ?


----------



## bompi (21 Juillet 2014)

Je me contentais de t'indiquer un classique. Mais en cherchant tu devrais en trouver tout plein.

Ou tu peux installer MorphOS, pour changer.


----------



## macabee (22 Juillet 2014)

comment fait-on pour booter avec un cd iso ? On l'insère et on redémarre , comme pour une fille ? Merci .


----------



## bompi (22 Juillet 2014)

Ça devrait fonctionner. Sous réserve d'avoir pris la bonne distribution, bien entendu.


----------



## edd72 (22 Juillet 2014)

macabee a dit:


> comment fait-on pour booter avec un *cd iso* ? On l'insère et on redémarre , comme pour une fille ? Merci .



Euh... Tu parles d'un CD ou d'un fichier ISO?


----------



## macabee (22 Juillet 2014)

gravé sur cd ou dvd .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h59 ----------




bompi a dit:


> Ça devrait fonctionner. Sous réserve d'avoir pris la bonne distribution, bien entendu.



mon delco est au petit poil ! Bon , je sors .:love:


----------



## daffyb (28 Juillet 2014)

macabee a dit:


> comment fait-on pour booter avec un cd iso ? On l'insère et on redémarre , comme pour une fille ? Merci .



on met le CD/DVD et on presse alt pour choisir le support de boot


----------



## macabee (10 Août 2014)

mon mac mini vomit itérativement mes disques iso linux , alt au feu ou pas !
En somme , je n'arrive pas à choisir de démarrer sur dvd iso : quand j'appuie sur alt j'ai une icône de dd avec une flèche en-dessous , un point c'est tout !


----------



## bompi (10 Août 2014)

Derechef : quelle distribution et quelle version ?


----------



## macabee (10 Août 2014)

sur un mini intel core 2 duo sous snow .


----------



## bompi (10 Août 2014)

Mais tu as pris quelle version : x86 ou Mac ? Avec Ubuntu, par exemple, c'est la version AMD64 qu'il faut prendre, si je ne me trompe.


----------



## macabee (10 Août 2014)

grâce à une video de linux help guy , mais ça ne dit pas si c'est pour mac !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h16 ----------

video youtube de linux help guy

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h17 ----------

un doute m'effleure : ce mac mini serait en 64 bits ???


----------



## bompi (11 Août 2014)

Oups ! J'avais oublié que c'était un PPC ! :rose:


----------



## macabee (11 Août 2014)

c'en est un autre , core2 duo , pas ppc !


----------



## bompi (11 Août 2014)

Donc, dans ce cas, je dirais AMD64.


----------



## macabee (13 Août 2014)

but it doesn't work ! je n'arrive pas à booter avec ces dvd , 32 ou 64 , le disque ne reste pas dans le mini et est éjecté ...


----------



## bompi (14 Août 2014)

Tu as procédé comme indiqué dans les tutoriels des forums Ubuntu (ou équivalent) ?
J'ai le souvenir d'avoir un peu galéré avec les clefs USB mais pas les DVD.


----------



## macabee (14 Août 2014)

j'ai mis la galette , éventuellement appuyé sur alt , c'est tout ! on boote comment , on fait comment pour que le mini pige qu'on veut qu'il démarre sur le dvd ?


----------



## bompi (15 Août 2014)

En appuyant sur Alt, tu devrais le voir ; en appuyant sur C ça devrait démarrer directement dessus.
Mais c'est peut-être la création du DVD qui ne va pas.


----------



## mistik (15 Août 2014)

macabee a dit:


> On l'*insère* et on *redémarre* , comme pour une *fille* ?





macabee a dit:


> mon *delco* est au petit *poil* !


Oh purée je n'y comprends plus rien !


----------



## daffyb (17 Août 2014)

Tu procèdes comment pour graver tes DVD ?


----------



## macabee (17 Août 2014)

sous elementary os et je grave un dvd iso téléchargé ; le dernier lxle desktop iso 64 a , lui , été gravé sur un hp sous windaube 7 : faut pas ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h41 ----------




bompi a dit:


> En appuyant sur Alt, tu devrais le voir ; en appuyant sur C ça devrait démarrer directement dessus.
> Mais c'est peut-être la création du DVD qui ne va pas.



j'allume le mini avec le disque dedans en appuyant sur C ?


----------



## bompi (17 Août 2014)

C'est l'idée. Je n'ai aucun moyen de le tester mais c'est ce dont je me souviens (loin de chez moi et j'ai oublié le chargeur du MBA.... :rateau : )


----------



## patrick.2 (7 Septembre 2014)

pour Elementary Os il faut faire comme ca depuis un mac intel :
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-boot-a-linux-live-usb-stick-on-your-mac/

il faut que je reessaie avec le PPC


----------

